# new member



## caribbeeman (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi, I am new to the forum. 
I am kinda new to beekeeping, but I have known a beekeeper for several years.
I cant honestly call myself a beekeeper, because I dont have my own beeyard, but I have two new beekeepers allowing me to help.
I am hoping that everything works out with these two hives and I can convince my family that it is safe to keep a hive in our yard.
In the mean time I want to explore these forum to learn as much as I can.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and best of luck with your bees! What kind of bees are you going to have?


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## caribbeeman (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the words of welcome.
<<"what kind of bees"? >>
I dont know and I dont think the person who we got them from knows either.
the first hive is almost a year old and the bees are rather docile.
We only got the other hive a few weeks ago, but they seem to be more aggressive.

I say we, but the bees are not mine. There are three of us and we are learning and helping each other as we go along.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome and good luck...


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome!


----------

